# Software stickies in ViP612/622/722/722K DVR Support Forum



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For many moons, we have had really old software version stickies in the _ViP612/622/722/722K DVR Support Forum_. Perhaps we could just have one sticky thread for each box headed "Latest Software Update - ViPXX2DVR" as people keep starting multiple threads on the most recent downloads.


----------

